# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Цифровые фотоапараты Olympus и Sony

## Eraser1985

1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 800 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 1100 грн
Реальному покупателю торг

----------


## Eraser1985

В продаже

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 700 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 1000 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 600 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 900 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 500 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 800 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 500 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 800 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 500 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 800 грн

----------


## Штирлиц

Где живут Ваши телефоны, куда ездят?

----------


## Eraser1985

> Где живут Ваши телефоны, куда ездят?


 ответил в ЛС

----------


## Eraser1985

в продаже

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 450 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 750 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 450 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 750 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 400 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 700 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 400 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 700 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 400 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 700 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 400 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 700 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 400 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 700 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 400 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 700 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 400 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 700 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

В продаже

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 400 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 700 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 400 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 700 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

В продаже

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 400 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 700 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

В продаже

----------


## Eraser1985

В продаже

----------


## Eraser1985

В продаже

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 350 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 650 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 300 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 650 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 300 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 650 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 300 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 650 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 300 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 650 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 300 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 650 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

В продаже

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 300 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 650 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 300 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 650 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 300 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 650 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 300 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 650 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 300 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 650 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 500 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 400 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 400 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 400 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 400 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 400 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 400 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 400 грн

----------


## Eraser1985

Цены понижены:
1. Цифровой фотоапарат Olympus FE-230, коробка, зарядка, доки. Цена 200 грн.
2. Цифровой фотоапарат Sony DSC-W350, новая батарея, чехол, зарядка. Цена 400 грн

----------

